# Slin kits for Service men



## ctubbs (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometime back Smitty offered some pens for very low prices if they were to be used for Service men pens.  I took advantage of this wonderful offer and sent some to, I believe, Greg.  I now have some time available and went looking for some more quality kits.  I tried some of the Apprentice kits and was not all that impressed with the quality.  If I am going to go to the work to produce a usable pen, I would prefer it to be reasonable quality.  Has anyone found a source of good quality slims at a low price?  I am looking for something in the neighborhood of 50 kits of mixed finishes.
I will be sending these to our own servicemen pens here on the IAP.
Thanks for the help.
Charles


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2011)

If you will turn them, I will send you tiGold.

How's free sound?


----------



## terryf (Jan 12, 2011)

Woodturningz has a special on Saturn finish pens 8 for $25 or 40 for $100 incl bushings along with a $5 discount and some other goodies thrown in. Might be worth looking at although I dont know the quality of these specific kits, I have ordered some.


----------



## terryf (Jan 12, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> If you will turn them, I will send you tiGold.
> 
> How's free sound?



Now thats an offer thats gonna be hard to beat


----------



## alphageek (Jan 12, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> If you will turn them, I will send you tiGold.
> 
> How's free sound?



:usflag::good::good::good::good::good:

Way to go Ed!   I was going to suggest he come to you since I knew you have been good to these kind of projects in the past, but even I was surprised by this one!

Have fun turning Charles and from the brother of someone in active service, I know the guys and gals in the military will appreciate the results!


----------



## Papo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in for that offer if ctubbs don't want to....
Pm me if you have more and the time when they should be done by...


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 12, 2011)

Ed,
That is one of the most astounding offers I have ever received!  Thank you so very much for it, but I am willing and able to pay for the kits.  I was just seeking the best price I could find.  You are in business to make a profit and there is not as single thing wrong with doing just that.  A private offer of cost or slightly above would be wonderful, but FREE is unheard of.  My cost to finish them is negligible as my blanks come off my own property.  I have some spalted crab and hackberry that will make some nice pens.  It is felled wood by the ice we had a couple of years back.  All it cost is the time to cut it up and that had to be done anyway.  Ed, please give me a real price on 50 or so kits.  I'll be thrilled to do this for our fighting people.  I was unable to do my duty due to a childhood illness and then later an industrial accident.  This is the least that I can do for our heros.  Again Ed, thank you.
Charels


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2011)

Charles, 

You do the labor, I'll provide the kits.  Please send the finished pens to GaryMGg, who is trying to have 5000 by May, if I recall correctly.  I told him I would help, I have NOT been doing a great job, so this may spark some interest.

If Papo will do 25, as we have discussed in PM,  I am willing to "give away" another 75 (total 150).

I will ask any others who take this deal to PayPal me $6.

That way, I know your addresses will be correct.  Thank you for YOUR contribution to our military men and women.  We owe them much, this is a SMALL thank you.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 12, 2011)

Ed,
I'll start turning today.  I sent Gary a few pens back in November or October I believe.  I'll be glad to send him 50 more.  I thought I would contribute these to the one IAP supports on the home page, but to Gary they will go.
Again Ed, thank you for your generosity.
Charles


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Charles!!

Any takers for part of the additional 75??


----------



## terryf (Jan 12, 2011)

such a pity shipping is so darn expensive


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jan 12, 2011)

I will help out.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 12, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Thanks Charles!!
> 
> Any takers for part of the additional 75??



I would like to make some more. I did 10 pens for Gary's project with Smitty's special and some RAK blanks as I am unemployed. I just checked and I think I have enough blanks now to to do 25 more. PM sent.
Thank you,


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 12, 2011)

Mike, how many blanks do you need?
Charles


----------



## dandpmorales (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll take 25.
Dan


----------



## sgimbel (Jan 12, 2011)

Mike,

PM your address and I can send you a small box of wood.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 12, 2011)

sgimbel said:


> Mike,
> 
> PM your address and I can send you a small box of wood.



PM sent. Thank you


----------



## MikeG (Jan 12, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Mike, how many blanks do you need?
> Charles



Thank you Charles, for your offer. I will PM my address to you.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 12, 2011)

Ed,
I'll call you tomorrow. Alex (awexx) and Sara (wezzer1994) started a pen turning club after school and have been making pens for troops. The difference between this and our other turn-thons in the past is that these kids want to turn and want to learn.


----------



## turner.curtis (Jan 12, 2011)

Ed - As a former serviceman and employee that currently supports our warfighters, I thank you for your generosity. To those putting in the labor, your dedication and time is humbling. 

PM sent.


----------



## dandpmorales (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks again for the opportunity to turn some pens for a great cause.  I need someone to pm me the address to send the completed pens.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 12, 2011)

How's the count Ed? I can help if it is still needed.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll let you know, I am going to start shipping now.

These will come to you with their "little baggies" removed-the parts are all individually bagged anyhow and I can fit a lot more in a box without all that bag---gage!!

Time to start "un-bagging".


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ed, 

I'd like to say thanks.  My brother is currently serving in Iraq.  I send him a box of stuff every month.  There are always pens in the box, he says they go quick most of the time by the time he gets the box people are lined up cause they know whats in there.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2011)

James,

Thanks are not required, but certainly appreciated.

There is no way to tell your brother how indebted we all are to him.  May God keep him safe.

Thank-you is far from adequate for what he is giving to us.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2011)

Charles (50) Papo (25) DandpMorales (25) and MikeG (25) are being shipped tonight.

AceMrFixit (25) is in the box, but I am not certain you volunteered.  So, if you want it, you got it, if not, it goes to the next person who volunteered.

Thank you all, 

Good turning!!!


----------



## jscola (Jan 13, 2011)

Sometimes Craft Supplies will sell Slim Kits cheaper to clubs if they are used for the Troops.


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2011)

Ed,
I will gladly do 25, Could you include a shipping address to send the completed pens.
Thanks to all the service persons for serving our country
Don Nicholas
Lakewood, WA


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2011)

Also, WoodCraft has a national program that allows their stores to provide kits free, if you participate in a "Turning for the Troops".  Some of these that I have attended are held at locations other than the store.  They are very generous in their support!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2011)

AceMrFixit has accepted the last box of free pens.

If you want to do pens for the troops, PM me and you will get very favorable pricing.  Sorry, I can't do the "free" thing as well as WoodCraft.  Keep supporting Exotics and we hope to grow large enough to make this a permanent arrangement.

Meanwhile----Thanks to all our service men and women!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi y'all,
Here's a link to the thread which explains the ServicePens program and has my mailing address:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65833

The IAP has been very gracious in supporting this event and I look forward to your contributions.

Thank you.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2011)

*How about a few more*

Why quit now....I'll make 100 Slimline kits available for folks who want to turn service pens for GaryMGg's project.  Limit 20 kits per person.  Free shipping to the USA. My choice of finishes though and some will be a grab bag.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2011)

THANK you Smitty!!!!

Come n get em!!!


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty,
I did some of Ed's before Christmas and will take you up on your offer for 20.  I will be happy to pay the postage.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Nah*

Thanks Larry, I have your address so unless you've moved they'll be on the way tomorrow.


----------



## Papo (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Smitty I'll take 20 for the troops...


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> *Charles (50) Papo (25) DandpMorales (25) and MikeG (25)* are being shipped tonight.
> 
> *AceMrFixit (25)* is in the box, but I am not certain you volunteered.  So, if you want it, you got it, if not, it goes to the next person who volunteered.
> 
> ...



The above members have pens on the way, from me.  Why not let other members get these pens from Smitty!!

Your call, Smitty, just my thought!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sgimbel (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty I'll take 20 if you got them.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Smitty,
I'd like to take you up on 20.


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> Thanks Larry, I have your address so unless you've moved they'll be on the way tomorrow.


 
No I haven't moved.  I'd like to be in Arizona or Florida instead, still in SD
Thanks for your generosity.  Two of my sons and one of my nephews served in Iraq.  They received so many kindnesses and generous gifts while they were there.  They have shared with us how much those meant to them.  This is a chance to offer a small thank you to others for their service and sacrifices.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2011)

*2 More Guys*

So Far I have old lar - sgimbel - ssajn I have larry's address.  I'd like to get two more guys who didn't get kits from Ed.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Shipping today*



Smitty37 said:


> So Far I have old lar - sgimbel - ssajn I have larry's address. I'd like to get two more guys who didn't get kits from Ed.


Three sets shipping today --- I still have two sets left.


----------



## navycop (Jan 14, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > So Far I have old lar - sgimbel - ssajn I have larry's address. I'd like to get two more guys who didn't get kits from Ed.
> ...


 I'll take some. Is there any charge?


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope I can be included.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 14, 2011)

*No Charge*



navycop said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


You're In get me your mailing address by email or PM - no charge thanks for helping


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 14, 2011)

*You made it Thank you*



OLDMAN5050 said:


> I hope I can be included.


You're in for 20 kits  Thanks.  No Charge


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2011)

Any more??


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to Charles for opening this thread and Thanks to Ed for leading the way.  Ed and I compete a little and don't agree on everything but we are in full agreement that we all should do what we can to make our young people who are serving their country know we appreciate their sacrifices....


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 14, 2011)

*OK*



Nick said:


> Any more??


Send me your mailing address and I'll send you 20


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Smitty's are gone*

I've added oldman5050, navycop, and nick and I'm out for now


----------



## keithlong (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a fine gesture on your part Smitty.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 15, 2011)

Ed, Smitty:

Really fantastic gesture on your part. I didn't request any pens, I am having hip surgery next week, and probably not doing any turning for a few weeks after that.  But I've got a handful of kits I'll work on when I'm back to my shop.

This thread is pretty inspiring.  Lots of very thoughtful folks here! I have not sold any pens -- they have all been gifts.  It is fun to see someone's face light up when you give them a handcrafted pen.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 16, 2011)

Smitty I salute you,,, great thing you are doing...............................


----------



## shipfitter4955 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Thanks for the Support*

From one pen turning service member to all of you guys. Thanks for the support. It is always nice to witness the dedication and support given to the Military!


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jan 16, 2011)

Got my kits from Ed yesterday. Time to turn and burn....Thanks for letting me help out Ed.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 16, 2011)

AceMrFixIt said:


> Got my kits from Ed yesterday. Time to turn and burn....Thanks for letting me help out Ed.



Ditto for me.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks to all for letting me know your kits arrived.

Hopefully, we can do this again, sometime after the Bash.  

Ed


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 16, 2011)

Ed, my kits came in Saturday. I have rcceived pms thanking me for starting this thread.  I deserve absolutely zero thanks on this idea, all I was looking for was the lowest price on some kits of quality.  The guys fully deserving credit and a huge THANK YOU are Ed and Dawn and Smitty too.  They are the ones putting out the money for this project.  These two vendors are supplying the base material and the imputes to get it going.  Gary McG is also deeply involved in the start up of it, so he also needs a part of the thanks.  Naw, I was just trying to get off on the cheap.  Ed and Smitty even paid the shipping.  Yes, they were offered return on the shipping.  No go.  I know Ed was offered payment for kits which he flatly refused.
So once more Ed, Dawn and Smitty, my heart felt THANK YOU for your big hearts and generosity.
Charles


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2011)

You gentlemen are awesome. My deepest gratitude for your participation.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 16, 2011)

Folks,
Yesterday I shipped more than 700 pens to be delivered to our Service Men and women. The Annual Convention is next week so I'll have more to report on after it's complete.
Thank you all again.
Gary


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a link to an album showing many of the pens donated:

https://picasaweb.google.com/GaryMG/ServicePens20102011

I want to thank everyone who helped out. I learned a lot doing this for the first time and hope to do a better job this year.

Thanks again,
Gary


----------



## t001xa22 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ed, as a new customer of yours, I have quickly learned of your integrity. I would be glad to put together 25 pens. The attached pics show that I have done some already for family & friend service members in Afghanistan and the Sinai Desert areas. Even though these show all acrylics being used, I do have some beautiful woods to donate to the pens, also. Please PM me details if possible as this is my first shot at more mass production.


----------



## coalminer78 (Jul 5, 2011)

From a former serviceman THANKS.  We loved getting special gifts when we were deployed


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll contribute some blanks if someone needs them.  I'm going out of town, so I can't do much turning this month, but I'll box up some blanks and send them before I leave if someone wants to turn the pens but doesn't have blanks.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 6, 2011)

Gary if doing this again this year can you post information, address and dates. Thanks!


----------

